# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Champions League Football?



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well I don't know if anyone here watches it, but maybe some of the people from Europe do? I was rooting for Real Madrid, but they just crashed out...







Any of you saw the game?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well I don't know if anyone here watches it, but maybe some of the people from Europe do? I was rooting for Real Madrid, but they just crashed out...







Any of you saw the game?


----------



## Alberto Villarroya (Nov 15, 2003)

I did, will do it next year, if you are interested in football

try

http://www.soccer24-7.com/forum


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

this year it was my country time (Portugal)...
F.C. Porto!


----------

